# Carma vom Oz Haus - new IPO1!



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

My girl killed it this weekend. 98 tracking, 98 obedience, 97 protection. Not much to explain other than little things here and there, but I got videos to speak for themselves  Needless to say, I am beyond thrilled with this little crazy bitch.

Tracking
Carma IPO1 tracking 9.21.14 - YouTube

Obedience
Carma IPO1 Obedience 9.21.14 - YouTube

Protection
Carma IPO Protection 9.21.14 - YouTube

And some pictures  I believe there are still more to come.

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

With the judge and my boyfriend/Carma's helper, Scott
Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

And with Carma's team 
Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr

High Obedience, High Protection, High IPO1 and High in Trial. How can you not love her?!

Carma IPO1 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Alexis! Way to go! \\/


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

FANTASTIC! not a surprise, of course, but congratulations!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Congratulations Alexis - you've trained her very well.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Excellent job. I love watching this team.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I just found out Carma is not even 2 years old. This bitch is going to be even better as she matures. I am so impressed with dog and handler. Definitely a team to watch!


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Yay Alexis and Carma! awesome stuff


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Super work Alexis, was a pleasure to watch her obedience. Continued luck with her


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Outstanding job!


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

fantastic work! huge congrats! and thanks for sharing


----------



## Alexis Roy (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you all! :mrgreen:


----------



## Edigne Deschuymer (May 1, 2014)

Congrats! And thanks for sharing!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Congrats and the photographs ate fantastic.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

EXCELLENT work!


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

That's excellent x3, way to go


----------

